# My two channel and HT setup



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

Yamaha RX-V863 Receiver
Samsung LN46C630K1FXZA LCD TV
Panasonic Blu-Ray DMP-BD60
Yamaha CDC-735 CD Player
Logitech Squeezebox
2 Salk Songtowers
1 Salk Songcenter
4 Boston Acoustics HD5 Surrounds
2 Rythmik F15HP Subs 
Generic cables and speaker wire - much of it from Monoprice
HDMI, Optical Toslink, RCA Coax RG6/U for Subs, RCA Stereo cable for CD Player, 14 AWG and 16 AWG speaker wire


----------

